# Like sanding?



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

A few walls to sand and paint this week.
It builds muscle, right?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This cracked me up "why do they paint circles" :laughing:

Looking good George!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I hope it was because the drywaller got fired.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I hope it was because the drywaller got fired.


 
Temporary use space, we are only sanding and painting some parts.
What did happen to the drywaller?


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> I hope it was because the drywaller got fired.


 I hate to be the "negative" guy, but I was thinking the same thing NEPS, just hated to say it. :yes: lol


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

George Z said:


> Temporary use space, we are only sanding and painting some parts.
> What did happen to the drywaller?


 
Usually the drywaller is responsible for the sanding. 

Painter's paint, drywall guys tape and sand.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

CliffK said:


> I hate to be the "negative" guy, but I was thinking the same thing NEPS, just hated to say it. :yes: lol


 
Oh great, now I'm "negative guy"? :jester:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Usually the drywaller is responsible for the sanding.
> 
> Painter's paint, drywall guys tape and sand.


Depends how you get paid and who it is for.
They need it done in 4 days. 
You get your painters dusty and move on to painting.

Only 14 feet up gets sanded by the way.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

George Z said:


> Depends how you get paid and who it is for.
> They need it done in 4 days.
> You get your painters dusty and move on to painting.
> 
> Only 14 feet up gets sanded by the way.


Been there. Nice job.:thumbsup: 

Nice FB page too!


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I just cannot believe you had someone ask you why you painted grids and dots on the wall.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

"Grids and dots"

Yah, that was incredibly funny. 

I hope people like that realize it's a specialty and costs more than painting one solid color.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Interesting. They hung the boards vertically and didnt even stagger them?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I just love pole sanding :no:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

jacob33 said:


> I just cannot believe you had someone ask you why you painted grids and dots on the wall.


There is nothing better than an educater consumer.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Oh great, now I'm "negative guy"? :jester:


 Sometimes knowledge, experience and insight can become a curse. I've been working on trying to become more ignorant & oblivious myself, but it's harder than it looks!!
In all seriousness this is obviously a commercial job and George knows what he's doing, but when I got involved in this business back in the '70's we NEVER sanded new drywall and neither did the tapers. It was all done with knives and polish coats. Now the system seems to be put in on and sand it off(sanding the paper face of the rock in the process)-I don't know when it actually happened, but it has become standard practice in this area. There was never even any dust to dust off the walls, now it's knee deep!! WE used to just prime/highlight a few imperfections and finish coat. Now if the painter doesn't sand he's a hack!:confused1: I know-I'm a cranky caveman-I'm trying


----------

